# Anything new in ski/board Technology for 2011?



## billski (Nov 12, 2010)

I have the sense there is nothing revolutionary going on in the ski/board/boot/pole market this year.  Is that so?    Is there anything evolutionary going on? I'm not interested in techno-gadgets, just the basic stuff.

I'll be at the show on Saturday.  Anything or any company worth looking at that isn't just a re-paint, or new marketing spin?


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 12, 2010)

Rocker skis.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 12, 2010)

Fuse Spark Splitboard bindings


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 12, 2010)

I went around some of the equipment manufacturers at the Boston ski show last night. Nothing much on the skiing front. If you want to see some really wide skis, go to the Volkl/Marker booth. They have a Kuro (132 waist) and a Chopstick (128 waist). Both are rockered. Same booth also has the new Marker F10 and F12 bindings. They are much lighter than the Dukes/Barons. I just wonder about the leather strap it has on the heel release lever. I wonder how that will perform when it's frozen or after repeated use. I wandered over to the Rossi booth (of course). They had a 188 S7. I wish they brought out the 195 model instead.


----------



## trailertrash (Nov 12, 2010)

A few Alpine snowboard companies are coming out with isolation type plates like this.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 12, 2010)

Tecnica has a new boot out this year.  It is the Phoenix series and has two air bladders built into it.  There have been air boots in the past, but they were just a bladder on top of your foot pushing down.  These bladders are on the sides of your foot, and surround the ankle.  They lock your foot very well.

http://www.backcountry.com/tecnica-phoenix-100-air-shell-ski-boot-mens


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 12, 2010)

Rocker is the buzz this year... though hardly a "new" technology. Marker 10/12 is making a big splash in the touring world... but again, not a new technology (just a "Duke light"). So I wouldn't say there is anything "new" but there are evolutions and "Buzz".


----------



## Edd (Nov 13, 2010)

I think K2 has rocker in all of their skis this year.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 15, 2010)

Did anyone check out the helmets with the flip down "goggles"?  Do you know what company that is?

I liked the idea but got distracted before getting to the booth.  Figured I'd look it up later but I can't remember the brand. And Google isn't getting me anywhere.


----------



## BigJay (Nov 16, 2010)

Cannonball said:


> Fuse Spark Splitboard bindings



Fuse is soooo 2010... now the BLAZE just came out...

And dual-wire heel lifts...

And Mr. Chomps 2.0 crampons

And the new aluminum touring plates...


Spark has it!


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 16, 2010)

BigJay said:


> Fuse is soooo 2010... now the BLAZE just came out...
> 
> And dual-wire heel lifts...
> 
> ...



Well put.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 23, 2010)

billski said:


> anything evolutionary going on? not interested in techno-gadgets, just the basic stuff.


 I suppose you could consider this "techno", nevertheless definitely a evolutionary, toe release system "high tech/low tech" AT binding: 
www.tetonat.com/2010/11/la-sportiva-launches-ultra-light-rt-ski-binding/


----------

